
Is Edward Snowden a Russian Agent? - NN88
https://www.pastemagazine.com/articles/2016/07/edward-snowden-is-a-russian-agent.html
======
flashman
Look at the URL slug: edward-snowden-is-a-russian-agent.html

Someone had second thoughts on their original title:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20160722125335/https://www.pastem...](http://web.archive.org/web/20160722125335/https://www.pastemagazine.com/articles/2016/07/edward-
snowden-is-a-russian-agent.html)

------
Iv
Edward Snowden is a US counter-intelligent agent used to evaluate the public
response to "uncovering" already known programs and to take steam off
Assange's case.

As far as conspiracy theories go, I prefer this one. I find it strange that
Snowden has not been the subject of character assassination.

~~~
ionised
> I find it strange that Snowden has not been the subject of character
> assassination.

He was, a lot. How did you miss it?

~~~
Iv
How so? Manning had a sex change, Assange rape charges. What was Snowden
accused of, apart from being a traitor (which, factually, he is)?

------
finid
Any headline that ends in a question is not worth reading ;)

------
gfody
Betteridge's law

